# Help Identifying Grandfather's Old Tools



## Culbertson (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello All! Need help in Identifying some old woodworking tools of my grandfather's. I'd like to know what each tool is for and the name. How could I clean them up, especially the rusted blades. What type of wood are they made of? Were they made in the U.S.? Are they worth much? Thanks!!

http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y400/T_Culbertson/09-IMG_7824_zps55d3caf3.jpg!



















Thanks!!!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll give it a shot. Maybe someone else will chime in with a second opinion. 
1. rebate plane body, no wedge or iron - no value.
2. rebate plane in poor shape with rusty iron and worm holes on body. #105 stamp means it was probably one of the bigger more common makers like Auburn or Ohio Tool Co (might be a makers mark under that grime) Might get $3 or $4 on a good day, less if someone had to pay postage.
3. incomplete Stanley plane missing cutter. Without measurements I don't kow the model but it looks to be a #5. Also has no chipbreaker and levercap. If body isn't cracked it might get $7 to $10 for someone who needs the remaining parts or has a shoebox full of all the missing parts. If it is a #5, then even if it was complete it is the most common plane and stanley made millions so value wouldn't go too high unless it was minty in the box. 
4. incomplete horn plane (smoothing plane) with rusty iron and no wedge. They're very common, a lot are made in scandinavia. Antonberg is collectible, but not really in that condition. Wood looks like it started to rot. It could sell for $10-15 to someone who knows Antonberg and has the time to repair it. 
5. Another horn plane with no wedge and the wrong iron. No value in the wood, might get $2 for the iron if it's straight with no rust or $5 for the whole thing if you can convince someone they can fix it up. 
6.7. Two monkey wrenches one with wood handle (broken and heavy rust) and one all-metal (more modern). Ebay is awash in unsold monkey wrenches by common makers in that condition. At the flea market they sell for 1-2 bucks each.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

First picture.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Later type Stanley jack, based on bottle-shape to the frog and the raised ring. T16+. Can be a good user, tote looks to be intact, but like Joes says, there are parts missing (iron, chipbreaker, lever cap) and that's a bummer.


----------



## Culbertson (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you JustJoe and Smitty. It's really a shame that these guys are in such bad shape. Lord knows how long they've been sitting in the cellar. My grandfather passed away over 28 years ago! So, I guess these have more sentimental value than anything else. Could you maybe post a picture of a complete plane and point out the parts that I am missing on mine (iron, chipbreaker, lever cap) so maybe if I come across these things I could try to fix it up? What's a good way to remove the rust and grime on the blades and metal pieces without compromising any of the maker marks?


----------



## Culbertson (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, and the Stanley is a #5. And, do any of you know what the P. Stogren means on the rebate plane? Or the A.C.S. on the horn plane? Is 1908 a date?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Probably hundreds of No. 5 jacks on ebay, Tracy. Search "Stanley 5 plane" and you'll see. Look for lever caps that have STANLEY within an orange-filled rectangle and kidney-shaped hole for the cap screw, and that's your plane. There will also be the raised ring under the knob.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

Take the tools and give them a good bath with simple green and a toothbrush, get the grime off. Then give the wood a rubbing of boiled linseed oil and the metal a little WD40 and you can display them. the #5 may be worth fixing, better pictures of it after you clean the grime off will help decide.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Maybe worth $80-$100 for the lot, optimistically.

The horn planes may be slightly collectible, but
they are not in good looking condition so it's hard
to say if anyone will want them very much.

Eric Anton Berg chisels are very fine, but I don't
know if the horn planes have the same cachet. 
Check ebay completed auctions for what they sell for.


----------



## Culbertson (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm going to try to clean them up within the next couple days and post more pic.s! I appreciate the advice


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Probably cheaper to buy a complete #5 and take parts off than buying just the parts you need.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

First picture, 2nd item - that is a Viking overhead half-apple slicer. When in 'exotic lands' the Vikings would cut their apple (or similar sized fruit) in half with their battle axe, then insert the half into that gizmo and manually shoot the fruit slices, in an overhead position, directly into their mouths - thereby savouring each slice to its maximum. The blade shown appears to be attached incorrectly.


----------



## Culbertson (Jun 19, 2013)

Are you serious redSLED? That sounds crazy! Or are you joking? 
I just finished cleaning and I will post new pictures soon.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks redSLED! Once google indexes that post we're going to see a flood of $4 worm eaten rebate planes being listed on fleabay as "Rare Viking Apple Slicers" with asking prices of $500 on up. And you know it only takes one gullible buyer to bite and everyone else will jump on the bandwagon. I've got a half dozen beaters sitting on the shelf - Hopefully I can time the market good enough to re-retire to someplace a bit nicer than this desert wasteland…


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

The Norse were not the only ones to come up with the half-apple slicer. The Maori in Australia and New Zealand came up with it also. Naturally, they called it the "downunder half-apple slicer" and they would shoot the fruit slices underhanded to their mouths.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What?? Everybody knows that Native Americans, who invented the apple in 865 A.D., brought apple slicing technology to Europe during their frequent plunders of the coastline.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Further to my determination of your "common" Viking overhead half-apple slicer, apparently there exists one extremely rare variation of that tool but its whereabouts today are unknown. Not many people remember the 1987 theft from the London Museum of Archaeology of its rarest and most perfectly preserved Viking artifact, and described only once in 11th century skaldic poetry - a Viking Sidearm Half-Banana Slicer, known then as teitrmunnr-sax, literally translated as "merry mouth-knife". Some believe this Viking eating/travel tool resides in Donald Trump's private permanent collection.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys arr a stitch but I don't think any body mentioned rust removal. Soak the metal parts in enough Evapo-rust to cover them or set up and electrolysis tank. The markings are stamped in so they won't be harmed. Then you can polish them up a little if you like but either way wipe them down with a lightly oiled rag to keep them from rusting again.


----------

